# Shot my first 300!



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

congrats


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

At 20 yards?


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

yeah... my dad will be posting a pic... hes SET THE HOOK...


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

CONGRATS DUDE


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

here yah go, 20 yards,hunting rig:thumbs_up...41 X's


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

Oh yeah, thanks Madnessman for the use of the range:thumbs_up you Rock!


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Congrats. Now, can you do a 60X?


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> Congrats. Now, can you do a 60X?


. 
haha yeah thanks Madness Man.... and eventually i will.... hopefully. 41 is good enough for me.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice job!! now you gotta do it every time. gonna go to state? you would put up a good showing i think.


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

thanks dude... no im not gunna go. i gotta work hard for one more year then ill prolly be ready to show up and shoot.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

bowtechy95 said:


> thanks dude... no im not gunna go. i gotta work hard for one more year then ill prolly be ready to show up and shoot.


IMO state would be beneficial to you, even if it is just practice at a tourney


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Congrats, nice shooting!


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

thanks


----------

